# PRI & BBC World leaving Sirius?



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

According to a discussion forum on Sirius Backstage, BBC World News, PRI, & BBC Mundo may all be leaving soon, possibly due to PRI's fiscal year ending June 30. Unknown if this is related to negotiations.

I noticed today that the names of those stations have gone "generic," like with the Fox News fiasco a few months ago. BBC News is now called "News," etc.

BBC World & PRI are the main news stations I listen to on Sirius for world news, along with CBC 1. If they go, I may go to XM for the BBC.

http://siriusbackstage.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83963


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Interestingly Sirisus calls BBC World Service an exclusive---even though it is on XM. If they drop it I really hope that they change the website.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

That would suck, I have Sirius mostly for the talk radio and those stations are among my favorites.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

The "exclusive" BBC for Sirius is the fact that what they carry is different from XM. XM carries the regular programming from the BBC World Service and Sirius carries just news content espcially packaged for Sirius . I wish we Sirius subscribers had the real BBC WS.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

obrienaj said:


> The "exclusive" BBC for Sirius is the fact that what they carry is different from XM. XM carries the regular programming from the BBC World Service and Sirius carries just news content espcially packaged for Sirius . I wish we Sirius subscribers had the real BBC WS.


interesting. another forum is running apoll and the Sirius BBC coverage was cited as a reason for prefering Sirius.


----------

